# Cleaning Protocol Plan - Toys/Cage/Home Surfaces - Knemidocoptes Scaly Leg/Face Mites



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi ---

So I want to make sure I'm doing everything properly (& safely) in attempting to eradicate the Knemidocoptes mites (Scaly Leg & Face) after my budgie is treated with the medication [ Scatt / Moxydectin.]

Someone at the pet store told me to use 15% bleach water solution (no, I'm not comfortable with that actually, seems toxic.)... and to use their 8-in-1 UltraCare Mite & Lice Spray. [Nowhere online anywhere, have I read this is something that is useful or effective or safe. So no to that.] The vet just said "wash everything with household soap and water." Ok, thanks but that's a bit too vague for me.

Here's the plan. Please let me know if anything here won't work or is unsafe. Thanks!

I'm am going to:

1) Bake all wooden perches in 400% oven for about 20 minutes. [*My only concern here is ... will they catch on fire? They're dry old dead wood. Should I do a lower oven? ]

2) Bake wooden & steel toy 400% for about 20 minutes. [*this is a big blocks and balls wooden toy.]

3) Boil all plastic (some with metal parts) toys & food dishes in boiling water.

4) Wash same plastic toys & food dishes with Dawn antibacterial dish soap.

5) Soak same plastic toys & food dishes in 1-to-1 ratio vinegar & water solution, then rinse.

6) Wash down entire cage with Dawn antibacterial dishsoap and rinse.

7) Spray entire cage with 1-to-1 ratio vinegar & water solution, then rinse.

8) THROW OUT & REPLACE:
- Mineral block​- Cuttlebone​- Paper-y or Palm Leaf or Coconut Husk Shredder Toys​
9) Wipe down all areas & surfaces in the house where bird has landed with 1-to-1 vinegar/water solution.

10) Bake Ground Calcium and Ground-up Seashell Perch (Prevue Pacific Perch beachwalk) after washing with Dawn Antibacterial Soap. [*I'm thinking I can't boil this b/c it will dissolve.]​
Do you think any of the items here are unnecessary or ineffective?

I'm just not sure if Vinegar 1-to-1 with water works? Some things I've read said diluted bleach... hydrogen peroxide.... those seem like they work but they sound risky to me.

I couldn't find any information about how to deal with Mineral Blocks or Cuttlebones so I'm assuming they get thrown out....? I would disinfect them if I knew how.

Thanks *So* much for your thoughts.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A 400 degree oven will be too hot.

You can use 250 degrees for 1/2 hour and that will kill any mites that are hidden in cracks, crevices of the perches or toys.

You can use straight white vinegar for cleaning - you don't need to dilute it with water. I use plain white vinegar to clean toys, perches, water and food dishes as well as my birds' cages all the time.

With regard to the calcium/ground seashell perch, you can either wash it with pure white vinegar OR rinse with boiling water and let it dry completely before putting it back in the cage.

There is no need to rinse after using white vinegar to wash items for your birds unless you want to.

I wash my birds' comfy clam (Calcium/Mineral) perches using vinegar and a (bird-accessory) dedicated stiff scrub brush periodically.

With regard to your plastic perches, toys and food dishes, you won't want to actually "boil" them. 
Simply place them in your sink and pour boiling water over them. They won't need to be washed with antibacterial soap and the vinegar diluted with water if you've poured boiling water over the surfaces. The boiling water will kill any mites that may be on them.

I personally would simply wipe your entire cage down with pure white vinegar and rinse with very hot water.

I agree with you on the papery/palm husk/cocounut toys you plan to throw out and replace.

With regard to the mineral block and cuttle bone, you can simply pour boiling water over them and let them air-dry.*


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you! That is super awesome feedback, times 20. Thanks so much. I feel all set now. ....Here's to weekend cleaning and disinfection....! : )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome! :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great job in advance with all the mite cleaning up, sounds like you've got a great plan! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Great job in advance with all the mite cleaning up, sounds like you've got a great plan! :thumbsup:


Thanks StarlingWings ... it was all tackled yesterday. And my budgie has had first round of treatment, & he wasn't too traumatized by it at all.... so looking forward to his feeling better.... and I appreciate all of the knowledge I've gained going through this process, which I think will be helpful in the future for this bird, if I'm to own other ones, or if my friends or family decide to get one.

Deborah, your tips were incredibly helpful... the boiling water tip was awesome. ... I have a stainless steel electric tea kettle, and it was put to get use for all of this. I'm definitely going to use that tactic going forward, and pour boiling water from the tea kettle over the plastic toys & dishes to disinfect. [ Combined with also using vinegar in the mix as well. ]

I think I've got a pretty good cleaning & disinfecting routine down now. And I feel as if it's all natural and safe... + effective...and that feels great.

Thanks again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad your little fellow has had his first treatment and I'm looking forward when he is feeling 100% better! 

Very happy to know the tips for disinfecting were useful for you. I use my electric kettle in the same way! *


----------

